# Are SR20 Nissan 180sx's reliable?



## SeaNoz180 (Mar 5, 2004)

Hey all, i need some help, im thinking of buying an sr20 nissan 180sx 1994 model with 94,000kms for 8,000$ aussie dollars.
I was just wondering how reliable the engine would be turbo'd or how reliable the actual car is.
Any help is appreciated thanks.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

they aer very reliable as long as you take car of your car. and don't just floor it and redline that bitch all the time. treat it well and it will treat you well.


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

And how are you getting it into the country (US)? Contact me with what your total cost on the car will be and I'll see if I can't beat [email protected]


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

think he is from Australia


----------



## SeaNoz180 (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks drift, yea im from australia.Its pretty cheap considering it has done low kms and looks and runs very smooth...
Thanks fellas.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

$8k for a 94 180? something is wrong with it unless its family or a mate.
Market value is around $10-12k

Check for puffs of white smoke, diff whine, clunking suspension, panel and structural damage, rust, oil leaks etc


----------



## Sileighty (Mar 4, 2004)

If your worried about how reliable it is then get a ca-18. sr20's are good engines, don't get me wrong, but they are reliable to a certian extent. If your going to boost the hell out of it then your walking a thin line. But if it is going to be a daily driver with a streetable amount of boost, i.e. 0.9 bar then it will last you for a while with little to no problems. But this is normal with any engine. A 3 cyclinder can last you decades, force 1.7 bar down her throat and she'll spit it all over your stomach.......get the picture?


----------



## SeaNoz180 (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks man, i dont wanna boost the hell out of it, i just want enough power to rip it up whenever i feel the urge.I was thinking about getting a sheet of paper putting it on the panels and sliding a magnet across the car. If the magnet falls it means the car has been puddied.
Thanks again.


----------



## Sileighty (Mar 4, 2004)

SeaNoz180 said:


> Thanks man, i dont wanna boost the hell out of it, i just want enough power to rip it up whenever i feel the urge.I was thinking about getting a sheet of paper putting it on the panels and sliding a magnet across the car. If the magnet falls it means the car has been puddied.
> Thanks again.



Well in that case a STOCK SR20 could do the job for you. As for the magnet..............you lost me there. But I do have a better idea, instead of sliding the magnet, buy a cone. Just one cone, and practice sliding the back of the car out while going around the cone.


----------



## SeaNoz180 (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks alot mate.Ill keep that in mind.
Its either for me a s14 200sx or 180sx.
cant really decide which i want its so hard.


----------



## Sileighty (Mar 4, 2004)

SeaNoz180 said:


> Thanks alot mate.Ill keep that in mind.
> Its either for me a s14 200sx or 180sx.
> cant really decide which i want its so hard.





:wtf: 180.............duh!!!!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

SeaNoz180 said:


> Thanks alot mate.Ill keep that in mind.
> Its either for me a s14 200sx or 180sx.
> cant really decide which i want its so hard.


do this, you want both of those, take the s14 front and put it on the 180. that's what im doin.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Sileighty said:


> Well in that case a STOCK SR20 could do the job for you. As for the magnet..............you lost me there. But I do have a better idea, instead of sliding the magnet, buy a cone. Just one cone, and practice sliding the back of the car out while going around the cone.


hes not talking about drifting, hes talking about seeing if the car body is real metal or just putty. not everything is drifting



SeaNoz180 said:


> I was just wondering how reliable the engine would be turbo'd or how reliable the actual car is.


it comes turbo, so it would be as reliable as stock


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

somebody talking sh*t about the sr???

me -->







<-- sileghty


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you guys do too much praising on engine you don't have yet  KA 4 LIFE!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i can praise 1jz twin turbo :hal:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

1JZ twin turbo? the 1JZ never came in a twin turbo form. unless it was custom, and that would just be stupid.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> 1JZ twin turbo? the 1JZ never came in a twin turbo form. unless it was custom, and that would just be stupid.


 lionel got owned again :loser:


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

well i have had my 180 for a couple months now and it hasent given me any problems except brakes, tires and a new clutch lol. As long u take care of the engine by doing good maintance on it, like by doing the oil changes when they are schedule too. and just dont treat it like a race car every fucking day lol.  and u should be good


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i got it mixed up 1G-GTEU, i thought it was, anyways i looked it up. it was twin turbo and i was thinking 2jz. hell if i knew what it was.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

billyjuan said:


> well i have had my 180 for a couple months now and it hasent given me any problems except brakes, tires and a new clutch lol. As long u take care of the engine by doing good maintance on it, like by doing the oil changes when they are schedule too. and just dont treat it like a race car every fucking day lol.  and u should be good


hey, have you found out anything yet? (sorry, i can only use my parent's car for so long. lol)keep it quite too. shhhh!lol


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> i got it mixed up 1G-GTEU, i thought it was, anyways i looked it up. it was twin turbo and i was thinking 2jz. hell if i knew what it was.


what the hell is a 1G-GTEU?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> what the hell is a 1G-GTEU?


some engine code he made up in his head :loser:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

look it up, 89 supra mk3 tt aero top. (R.I.P) it was my mommy's car, then she gave it to me cuz i sold my silvia, only problem was the auto tranny, but still a supra twin turbo, exhaust and blow off valve was the only thing done to it, along with removing weight such as the back seat, a couple of stock speakers, and the donut. i wasnt into that engine code stuff, it was twin turbo period. only been crushed two times, one by a nasty tuned gtst, and a gtr (picked on the wrong car) and others are stupid hondas, didnt race much i was more of a aggressive type driver who wanted to get out of traffic by any means possible, it worked, especially when the japanese police dont give a damn bout road rules.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> you guys do too much praising on engine you don't have yet  KA 4 LIFE!



yeah my KA has now 230K as of this morning!!!!!!!!!!!! and still runs perfectly fine, it even makes a cute little sound like TURBO! LOL i reallly dont know what it is but in 3gear on 2k rpm to 3krpm it makes this nice sound like if it be turbo, the more gas i put and rpm raise the stronger the sound, but than dissapears on 4krpm , LOL some dude told me it might be some air shit, cuss its doesnt sound like something is fucked, and the engine STILL runs STRONG!!!!!!


DONT HATE THE KA......hate your WEAKNESS :fluffy: LOL


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Loki said:


> DONT HATE THE KA......hate your WEAKNESS :fluffy: LOL


that reminds me of "hate me not, hate your weakness" quote from iori yagami. :fluffy:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> that reminds me of "hate me not, hate your weakness" quote from iori yagami. :fluffy:



THATS right!!!!!! got it from him, but i dont know how to say it...write it for me! ^_^ !!!!!!! Iori-kun dai suki!!!!!! :kiss: 

LOL!.


You play KoF !!!!!!!?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

man u freaks needa speak english...ENGLISH!!!


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)




----------



## Sileighty (Mar 4, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> hes not talking about drifting, hes talking about seeing if the car body is real metal or just putty. not everything is drifting



Maybe where your from. Just out of curiosity, do you drift? Oh, never mind I just checked out your profile and you don't even have a car........that sucks.




vfp3c said:


> somebody talking sh*t about the sr???


Not the SR, the S13. I have a SR. Over here everyone has a S13 and they all are the same. Kinda like Civics over there. There are some good things about the S13 and I have put them onto my car i.e. the headlights. It's more of my own personal prefrence.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i hate calculus


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Sileighty said:


> Maybe where your from. Just out of curiosity, do you drift? Oh, never mind I just checked out your profile and you don't even have a car........that sucks.


dont rub it in.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahahaha


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

dont you have some children to go eat, or something?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!! 

oh man.. that was good ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> dont you have some children to go eat, or something?


 "I want to rip out his heart and feed it to him. I want to kill people. I want to rip their stomachs out and eat their children." 



chill out my bush hater friend... although i don't get why u don't like him, isn't he making some 5,000,000,000,000 dollar program for astronauts to go to mars. the job you wanna be when you grow up. :loser:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Loki said:


> THATS right!!!!!! got it from him, but i dont know how to say it...write it for me! ^_^ !!!!!!! Iori-kun dai suki!!!!!! :kiss:
> 
> LOL!.
> 
> ...


i forgot what he says, but i play that shit all the time back in okinawa, crushing the japanese ppl, well not crushing that many, they tend to be destructive. but im formidable enough. the only quotes of iori's that i know of is sonomamashine-just die like that. sugurakunishiteyaru (i think) which means 'ill put you out of your misery' and kyo's 'oreno...kacchida' victory...is mine. it's all bout kyo iori and RALF. striker, i dont give a shit, cuz kyo's my first guy and usually nobody really gets pass him, well that's against shitty japanese ppl and all americans.
played that game since 1996, i have 1999 for ps2, my brother has 2000 and 2001. also, im unstoppable in tekken tag, anybody out there that want a piece of me, too bad you are most likely far away, but ill CRUSH you.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

LOL!!!!! i also use KYO as my top player, but the first one i put is Kula , than K......not many have been able to pit against my KYO.....i won second place in KoF 99 back in Mexico ( Puerto Vallarta) and ive played KoF since 1994, i also have KoF 99-2001 for PS2, looking for some real challenge here in CA, but they all suck


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Loki said:


> looking for some real challenge here in CA, but they all suck


inDEEEEEED. they all make me :asleep: but i hafta say this: i will crush you any day anywhere :hal: 

:thumbup:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> inDEEEEEED. they all make me :asleep: but i hafta say this: i will crush you any day anywhere :hal:
> 
> :thumbup:


hahahaha, i really dont think so, too bad your in Okinawa, or else you would get OWNED!! LOL


My K' will just say: Ore hitori de juubun da!!!!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Loki said:


> hahahaha, i really dont think so, too bad your in Okinawa, or else you would get OWNED!! LOL
> 
> 
> My K' will just say: Ore hitori de juubun da!!!!


 actually im in florida right now. and K is gay. kula is a little bitch. kyo will burn em both up and say oreno kacchida. simple as that. first you would hafta get thru kyo, even if you would, you wont beat me that easily. then comes iori, now you are definitely screwed. but if you do win, dayum!!!!! cuz ralf is NEXT and you are automatically a dead mofo. ralf is known as the Savior
(had to be a nerd for a sec) :thumbup:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> actually im in florida right now. and K is gay. kula is a little bitch. kyo will burn em both up and say oreno kacchida. simple as that. first you would hafta get thru kyo, even if you would, you wont beat me that easily. then comes iori, now you are definitely screwed. but if you do win, dayum!!!!! cuz ralf is NEXT and you are automatically a dead mofo. ralf is known as the Savior
> (had to be a nerd for a sec) :thumbup:



and dont tell me that u use JOE as the striker and do that GAY shit with ralf? LOL, still you wouldnt stand a chance against my KULA or K, not to mention i can also use Iori and Vanessa at a deadly level!!!!! :fluffy:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Loki said:


> and dont tell me that u use JOE as the striker and do that GAY shit with ralf? LOL, still you wouldnt stand a chance against my KULA or K, not to mention i can also use Iori and Vanessa at a deadly level!!!!! :fluffy:


lol, using joe with ralf are for pussies, i do that only when theyve done some cheap ass shit to me, i love reciprocating, but if you play no cheapness theni play none either. with ralf, my super punch will screw yo ass up with the help of a striker of course. i love beginners, pull the super punch, and they sit there and try to hit you and wondering why it aint doin nothing, then BOOM! HE'S DEAD. JUST LIKE THAT.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> lol, using joe with ralf are for pussies, i do that only when theyve done some cheap ass shit to me, i love reciprocating, but if you play no cheapness theni play none either. with ralf, my super punch will screw yo ass up with the help of a striker of course. i love beginners, pull the super punch, and they sit there and try to hit you and wondering why it aint doin nothing, then BOOM! HE'S DEAD. JUST LIKE THAT.



Too bad im no biggener......you do your dummb super punch and my K' will just trow a nice CROWN BITE PLUS (fire thingy) at you!!!! LOL


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Loki said:


> Too bad im no biggener......you do your dummb super punch and my K' will just trow a nice CROWN BITE PLUS (fire thingy) at you!!!! LOL


it's dumb to the pros unless you use like seth or dong hwan as a striker to make the punch useful, but for beginners, dead just like that!!!! no strikers needed 

beginners- :loser: 

lol, and if that fire thingy is just a fire ball i think you fucked, nothing stops ralf punch unless you come up to me and do a low hit or grab me. 


this thread is no longer about realibility of blacktop sr's anymore. lol :fluffy:


----------



## Sileighty (Mar 4, 2004)

K's, RALF's, Striker and fireball's?!?!?!?

What in the hell are you guys talking about? Sounds like some Chim-poko-mon that me five year old neice plays.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> it's dumb to the pros unless you use like seth or dong hwan as a striker to make the punch useful, but for beginners, dead just like that!!!! no strikers needed
> 
> beginners- :loser:
> 
> ...


WTH!!! Nerds!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

LOL!!!!!!! this turned into a KOF!!!!!


Well......actually at the very moment Ralf lauches his punch, the Crown bite WILL stop him, or i can even do a Heat Drive or Chain Drive, either of those will counter you, i can even to the Black out, and appear behind you and kick the living crap out of that RALF!!!! :cheers: any of those things in less than 3 secs to stop you!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> "I want to rip out his heart and feed it to him. I want to kill people. I want to rip their stomachs out and eat their children."
> 
> 
> 
> chill out my bush hater friend... although i don't get why u don't like him, isn't he making some 5,000,000,000,000 dollar program for astronauts to go to mars. the job you wanna be when you grow up. :loser:


 i dont like him because he has no regard for the Bill of rights, he lies to the american people, doesn' t give two shits about the environment and thinks that we are better off chasing unicorns in afghanistan than spend money here. other than that i guess hes okay

you said 5 trillion dollars. thats the US budget for an entire year. even john glen said that his plan sucks and that it un-does years of research.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i could send you an email of all the shit bush has done in his lifetime... it will make you hate him even worse...hes a fucking lying piece of shit who had personal problems with fuckin afghans and iraquis and brought america with him. hes a horrible leader, fuck bush


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Kelso said:


> i could send you an email of all the shit bush has done in his lifetime... it will make you hate him even worse...hes a fucking lying piece of shit who had personal problems with fuckin afghans and iraquis and brought america with him. hes a horrible leader, fuck bush


 they have a thread of bush's resume in OT, couldnt read it all.might be the same thing that you are talking about.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Loki said:


> LOL!!!!!!! this turned into a KOF!!!!!
> 
> 
> Well......actually at the very moment Ralf lauches his punch, the Crown bite WILL stop him, or i can even do a Heat Drive or Chain Drive, either of those will counter you, i can even to the Black out, and appear behind you and kick the living crap out of that RALF!!!! :cheers: any of those things in less than 3 secs to stop you!


lol, but usually i never do ralf punches unless i know the opponent is stupid. i will crush K, he's gay. and aznrps, i told everyone im gonna be a nerd for the moment. i guess im still being a nerd. :thumbup: 

anyways, back to kof. ill slap that bitch kula anyday. i remember the very first time playing kula, that little bitch does her special move, all i thought was she sent out her friend and i blocked it, but then boom, white screen and i got fucked up. orochi wannabe. 
ill make you dizzy as fuck. simple as that. :cheers:

and if you use shinkyo on me, ill make you look like a beginner. 
and as far as kyo-1 and kyo-2 goes, you'll get crushed nonetheless, but look on the bright side, at least you wont get crushed that badly since it aint shin kyo.
:thumbup:


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

Kelso said:


> i could send you an email of all the shit bush has done in his lifetime... it will make you hate him even worse...hes a fucking lying piece of shit who had personal problems with fuckin afghans and iraquis and brought america with him. hes a horrible leader, fuck bush


 You're a shitty poster. Fuck Kelso. What personal problems are you fucking talking about? It's called a fucking pre-emptive strike, you pussy.
Even the French fucking did it (Ivory Coast, but I'm sure you don't even know where the hell that is), and the French have never won a fucking war before. So why can't we? All we did is rape Saddam and reform Iraq. Quit yer bitching.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

about your pollution issue... myself and jeong were talking about this awhile ago and i came to the conclusion of saying. "you don't want us to pollute the air? then plant more trees" also didn't clinton lie to us? i think so.do tell how bush "lied" to us. because your not backing up anything. just like if i were to say John Kerry is into sodomy. 

and is there anyway you think John Kerry can run the United states? plz... 



here's a little tid bit you might wanna read:
If you really believe that President BUSH lied - - THAT THERE NEVER WERE
ANY WEAPONS OF MASS DESTRUCTION IN IRAQ AND HE TOOK US TO
WAR SOLELY FOR HIS OIL BUDDIES


"One way or the other, we are determined to deny Iraq the capacity to develop weapons of mass destruction and the missiles to deliver them. That is our bottom line."
- President Clinton, Feb. 4, 1998

"If Saddam rejects peace and we have to use force, our purpose is clear. We want to seriously diminish the threat posed by Iraq's weapons of mass destruction program."
- President Clinton, Feb. 17, 1998

"Iraq is a long way from [the USA], but what happens there matters a great deal here. For the risks that the leaders of a rogue state will use nuclear, chemical or biological weapons against us or our allies is the greatest security threat we face."
- Madeline Albright, Feb 18, 1998

"He will use those weapons of mass destruction again, as he has ten timessince 1983."
- Sandy Berger, Clinton National Security Adviser, Feb, 18,
1998

"[W]e urge you, after consulting with Congress, and consistent with the U.S.Constitution and laws, to take necessary actions (including, if appropriate, air and missile strikes on suspect Iraqi sites) to respond effectively to the threat posed by Iraq's refusal to end its weapons of mass destruction programs."
- Letter to President Clinton, signed by Sens. Carl Levin,
Tom Daschle, *John Kerry*, and others Oct. 9, 1998

"Saddam Hussein has been engaged in the development of weapons of mass destruction technology which is a threat to countries in the region and he has made a mockery of the weapons inspection process."
- Rep. Nancy Pelosi (D, CA), Dec. 16, 1998

"Hussein has ... chosen to spend his money on building weapons of mass destruction and palaces for his cronies."
- Madeline Albright, Clinton Secretary of State, Nov. 10,
1999


"There is no doubt that ... Saddam Hussein has invigorated his weapons programs. Reports indicate that biological, chemical and nuclear programs continue a rapid pace and may be back to pre-Gulf War status. In addition, Saddam continues to redefine delivery systems and is doubtless using the cover of an ilicit missile program to develop longer-range missiles
that will threaten the United States and our allies." 
- Letter to President Bush, Signed by Sen. Bob Graham (D,
FL,) and others, December 5, 2001

"We begin with the common belief that Saddam Hussein is a tyrant and a threat to the peace and stability of the region. He has ignored the mandated of the United Nations and is building weapons of mass destruction and the means of delivering them."
- Sen. Carl Levin (D, MI), Sept. 19, 2002

"We know that he has stored secret supplies of biological and chemical weapons throughout his country."
- Al Gore, Sept. 23, 2002

"Iraq's search for weapons of mass destruction has proven impossible to deter and we should assume that it will continue for as long as Saddam is in power."
- Al Gore, Sept. 23, 2002

"We have known for many years that Saddam Hussein is seeking and developing weapons of mass destruction."
- Sen. Ted Kennedy (D, MA), Sept. 27, 2002

"The last UN weapons inspectors left Iraq in October of 1998. We are confident that Saddam Hussein retains some stockpiles of chemical and biological weapons, and that he has since embarked on a crash course to build up his chemical and biological warfare capabilities. Intelligence reports indicate that he is seeking nuclear weapons..."
- Sen. Robert Byrd (D, WV), Oct. 3, 2002

"I will be voting to give the President of the United States the authority to use force-- if necessary-- to disarm Saddam Hussein because I believe that a deadly arsenal of weapons of mass destruction in his hands is a real and grave threat to our security."
- *Sen. John F. Kerry * (D, MA), Oct. 9, 2002

"There is unmistakable evidence that Saddam Hussein is working aggressively to develop nuclear weapons and will likely have nuclear weapons within the next five years . We also should remember we have always underestimated the progress Saddam has made in development of weapons of mass destruction."
- Sen. Jay Rockefeller (D, WV), Oct 10, 2002

"He has systematically violated, over the course of the past 11 years, every significant UN resolution that has demanded that he disarm and destroy his chemical and biological weapons, and any nuclear capacity. This he has refused to do" Rep.
- Henry Waxman (D, CA), Oct. 10, 2002

"In the four years since the inspectors left, intelligence reports show that Saddam Hussein has worked to rebuild his chemical and biological weapons stock, his missile delivery capability, and his nuclear program. He has also given aid, comfort, and sanctuary to terrorists, including al Qaeda members.. It is clear, however, that if left
unchecked, Saddam Hussein will continue to increase his capacity to wage biological and chemical warfare, and will keep trying to develop nuclear weapons."
- Sen. Hillary Clinton (D, NY), Oct 10, 2002

"We are in possession of what I think to be compelling evidence that Saddam Hussein has, and has had for a number of years, a developing capacity for the production and storage of weapons of mass destruction."
- Sen. Bob Graham (D, FL), Dec. 8, 2002

"Without question, we need to disarm Saddam Hussein. He is a brutal, murderous dictator, leading an oppressive regime ... He presents a particularly grievous threat because he is so consistently prone to miscalculation ... And now he is miscalculating America's response to his continued deceit and his consistent grasp for weapons of mass destruction .... So the threat of Saddam Hussein with weapons of mass destruction is real.."
- *Sen. John F. Kerry * (D, MA), Jan. 23. 2003


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Kelso said:


> i could send you an email of all the shit bush has done in his lifetime... it will make you hate him even worse...hes a fucking lying piece of shit who had personal problems with fuckin afghans and iraquis and brought america with him. hes a horrible leader, fuck bush



I support my buddy Kelso, i dont know if what i will coment is true but...

I heard that Bush Senior went to Iraq hella time back ago, and almost got killed in a Terrorist strike led by Sadamm, and since Bush JR looks like a little bitch, im sure he was hella butt-hurt for years, and thought it was payback time, also lets not forget that THERE WAS NO WEPONS FOUND.....the US said : WOOPS.....it was a MISTAKE, there NEVER where WEPONS, we had recieved FALSE information: They said that shit when all was fucking OVER!! and now Bush plans to frikin INVADE VENEZUELA? WTF? he also send ppl to HAITI to bitch? LEAVE there asses ALONE!!!!!! they are at CIVIL WAR, not INTERNATIONAL , they have a Domestic Crisis in that country LET them decide there FUTURE!!!!!! dammit.......this reminds me of the frikin Vietnam and Korea shit that happend.

Sorry maybe i got a bit out of hand.........


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> lol, but usually i never do ralf punches unless i know the opponent is stupid. i will crush K, he's gay. and aznrps, i told everyone im gonna be a nerd for the moment. i guess im still being a nerd. :thumbup:
> 
> anyways, back to kof. ill slap that bitch kula anyday. i remember the very first time playing kula, that little bitch does her special move, all i thought was she sent out her friend and i blocked it, but then boom, white screen and i got fucked up. orochi wannabe.
> ill make you dizzy as fuck. simple as that. :cheers:
> ...


NOW YOU!!!!!! i havent forgoten! ok so you think Kula is a little bitch?! than i wont use her, shes too inocent to shed the blood of the weak and innocent, so lets have VANESSA do the dirty job!......as for K', he does as he pleases and if your not worthy he wont bother.........Kyo is the BADASS and will always BE.....so he will burn your trio!... Kyo: Moetaro!

If i want to end it QICK i will just use Iori, break your frikin defense and beath the crap out of your RALF with the ASOBI HA OWARIDA!!! than the other SDM!!! that is if i want to really be cruel, but oh well, if you want to be spared.....i will just have my cute Athena beat you softly until you cry like a little baby!!! WWUAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA......

P.S......um ah.....im still gonna be a nerd for a while :loser:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Loki said:


> NOW YOU!!!!!! i havent forgoten! ok so you think Kula is a little bitch?! than i wont use her, shes too inocent to shed the blood of the weak and innocent, so lets have VANESSA do the dirty job!......as for K', he does as he pleases and if your not worthy he wont bother.........Kyo is the BADASS and will always BE.....so he will burn your trio!... Kyo: Moetaro!
> 
> If i want to end it QICK i will just use Iori, break your frikin defense and beath the crap out of your RALF with the ASOBI HA OWARIDA!!! than the other SDM!!! that is if i want to really be cruel, but oh well, if you want to be spared.....i will just have my cute Athena beat you softly until you cry like a little baby!!! WWUAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA......
> 
> P.S......um ah.....im still gonna be a nerd for a while :loser:


vanessa's a slut that fucked ramon and seth. who gives a shit bout that bitch. you would need fucking handicap fool, adjust the game to where you can pick 7 ppl, me three, but they dont have that shit, so ill just hafta crush you instantly. :loser: 

one day, ill teach you something about king of fighters. free of charge.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> vanessa's a slut that fucked ramon and seth. who gives a shit bout that bitch. you would need fucking handicap fool, adjust the game to where you can pick 7 ppl, me three, but they dont have that shit, so ill just hafta crush you instantly. :loser:
> 
> one day, ill teach you something about king of fighters. free of charge.



LOL........well if there is one thing you can teach me is......in your own experience what it will feel to get mind raped with my KUSANAGI!! and my Slut Vanessa will fist your damm RALF!!!!!! like the good little bitch that he is!! HAHAHAHAHAHA.....i swear that even using big fat piggy CHANG i can still skull rape your Ralf ( that name sounds like BARLF!!!!!)


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Loki said:


> LOL........well if there is one thing you can teach me is......in your own experience what it will feel to get mind raped with my KUSANAGI!! and my Slut Vanessa will fist your damm RALF!!!!!! like the good little bitch that he is!! HAHAHAHAHAHA.....i swear that even using big fat piggy CHANG i can still skull rape your Ralf ( that name sounds like BARLF!!!!!)


awww hell nah, dont make me pull out chang now, he's extra help whenever i feel like using him. he goes first eventually you'll realized he's too fat and will lose, then kyo takes the rest all the way. next time ill use iori second, cuz nobody beats kyo.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> awww hell nah, dont make me pull out chang now, he's extra help whenever i feel like using him. he goes first eventually you'll realized he's too fat and will lose, then kyo takes the rest all the way. next time ill use iori second, cuz nobody beats kyo.



I rarely have to let my Kyo fight.....he is always LAST, he doesnt get his hands dirty with trash, well sometimes he needs to exercise and he is first, but that is to finish the job quick, K' and Iori love to have fun and torture!!!!! Kula and Vanessa, they are so bitchy and annoying that you would get so pissed and try to bitch slap me!!!!! LOL


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you ladies ever heard of PM?


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

Loki said:


> I support my buddy Kelso, i dont know if what i will coment is true but...
> 
> I heard that Bush Senior went to Iraq hella time back ago, and almost got killed in a Terrorist strike led by Sadamm, and since Bush JR looks like a little bitch, im sure he was hella butt-hurt for years, and thought it was payback time, also lets not forget that THERE WAS NO WEPONS FOUND.....the US said : WOOPS.....it was a MISTAKE, there NEVER where WEPONS, we had recieved FALSE information: They said that shit when all was fucking OVER!! and now Bush plans to frikin INVADE VENEZUELA? WTF? he also send ppl to HAITI to bitch? LEAVE there asses ALONE!!!!!! they are at CIVIL WAR, not INTERNATIONAL , they have a Domestic Crisis in that country LET them decide there FUTURE!!!!!! dammit.......this reminds me of the frikin Vietnam and Korea shit that happend.
> 
> Sorry maybe i got a bit out of hand.........


Woud you put that in a memo and entitle it, "Shit that I already know"?
Who gives a shit? The "wepons" were not found, but lets consider something, what if we hadn't taken the pre-emptive strike, and they had weapons? You would be dead. But since there weren't any, lets consider Saddam's regime the "WMD", after all, think about all the people he had killed. Didn't you know when he got bored, he would just go around shooting people to see how many he could kill? If we hadn't raped his ass, he would still be out there. They will be better off in the future then they were going to be, so stop yer fuckin bitching. 
Who cares if there is a Civil War, we've done this before, I don't see you bitching about Somalia to Clinton, newb. You got raped in Vietnam anyways, AK47 > M16
Edit: Another thing, I don't like Bush, I really don't.
But out of Kerry and Bush, and that stupid black dude, I pick Bush. Kerry is a little fuckwit who is a puppet of the democratic party. He used to support the war, then he became a candidate and goes "omgomgog no war" Even worse, have you seen his pictures with Jane Fonda? Shit, she caused the toturing of how many American soldiers? Fuck that. I pick Bush. Our only hope was Edwards (definately not that Dean guy) but he dropped out...
Looks like we got Bush to kick around for another 4 years.
Bush sucks, but Kerry sucks more. 
Therefore, go Bush... :thumbdwn: 
drift240sxdrag for president.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

yea bush's resume is the email i got. you dont think bush lied? everybody in the fuckin governemnt is lying to us to keep us calm. you want proof but when loki said some proof your just like well i already know that. well then why the fuck would you ask for proof? bush has lost over 700 billion dollars. clinton got us out of the national debt and got us a 200 something billion dollar surplus. now we have a 500 billion dollar deficit. 
America is not the worlds police. we do not need to be in haiti or venezuela or iraq for that matter. we dont need to be in space either. there were hits out on bush sr, so when bush jr went to office, terrorists started hitting us(and the CIA had knowledge of it beforehand). the terrorist attacks were more against bush himself than the entire US.

and iraqis still hate us. we get their reign of terror out of their and they still burn the flag and attack us all the time. 
you dont understand how much corruption and shit is in our government and the propoganda they cover it up with.
whatever i dont particularly like to talk politics all the time specially on the nissan site. and japanese card games or whatever dont fit either :loser: haha

since i have a feeling about what will happen when a mod sees this... IBTL!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> you dont think bush lied? everybody in the fuckin governemnt is lying to us to keep us calm.


then why are u singling him out? odd. if everyone is lying then there is a problem with the entire government. no jsut bush. oh by the way our government is elected by the people(you). you don't like it? too bad deal with it.



> America is not the worlds police. we do not need to be in haiti or venezuela or iraq for that matter.


your right were not the police. but we are the top dog, and with that we have a responsibility. which is why we are doing this. do you not remember WWII before we stepped in?



> we dont need to be in space either.


we are burning natural resources by the millions. unless you let us dig in alaska. there won't be much left. unless of course you wanna sell ur car and car pool in a nice fuel effecient civic. by all means do so. 

"the terrorist attacks were directed at bush"
nice real nice...and i wonder where you thought that up...
i'm guessing iraqis still burn the american flag becayse bush is still president... but of course once a new guy takes office the flags will stop burning and the acts of terrorism will stop. 

no one likes the United States... but we still gotta do what we gotta do.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

nader 2004!

we didnt find WMD because there were none. there is no what if he had them. we sent a UN search team out for months and they came back negative. nothing would have hpeened to us. none of his weapons can even reach the indian ocean, let alone the other side of the world. the big deal isn't even that there werent WMD. the problem is that he portrayed it as fact the there were WMD and there was no solid evidence. If our intel isd so great that we can find things that does even exist, the why didn't we know about 9/11. i think it was a pearl harbor sort of thing, where he knew, but let it happen so that we have an excuse to go for osama and later, saddam. BTW exactly one month before election day, we are going to find osama. we know when he is but bush is hold out for campaigning purposes. our government is not elected by people like us. the pres is elected by the electoral college, which should but doesnt have to follow the popular vote. there are not even real qualifications to become an elector, anyone can. we do need space! look at the avatar<<. but bush's plan is not the correct way to get there. o'keefe is fucking up nasa more than before, we need some new administration to do things right. NASA is overspending on the space shuttle and not spending enough on research. the problem is that they fund research projects, but cancel them when they are on the verge of a breakthough. then the information is lost rather than archived and the research is done again in 10 years. IBTL!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

JeffForSale said:


> Even the French fucking did it (Ivory Coast, but I'm sure you don't even know where the hell that is), and the French have never won a fucking war before. So why can't we? All we did is rape Saddam and reform Iraq. Quit yer bitching.


sorry double post. i dont think that the french are great example, but the saw what happening to them in vietnam and knew to stay out of this one.


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

I'm going to ignore Kelso and call him stupid. Listen, just because Bush lies doesn't make him worse then the shitty people running against him right now. Haven't you seen his commercials on TV? It shows the 9/11 attacks all over and glorifies him, I do not like him, I already stated that. It's just that everyone else is fucktarded.
And who gives a shit if they didn't find a fucking WMD. I just covered that fucking fact. It's a mother fucking pre-emptive strike, get it trough your fucking head. He doesn't need a fucking WMD that can be launched from Iraq, do you not know about the 13 or so missing nuclear bombs that fit inside a fucking suitcase? Bush is looking into the space program already, but his idea seems to be over funding so that they will have enough money to not stop. Yes, I know America sucks, get used to it. Go to Canada or something. Hope you like the Parliamentary system better. Oh, and when its a month before elections and Osama isnt found, it's your ass.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the point of mentioning france was to make the people who bitch about bush's attacking shut the hell up, france is known to be a bunch of pussies who cant win a war even if its against themselves. it has nothing to do with vietnam, so quit bringing that shit up, the ivory coast invasion happened in 2001, so wtfare you talking about? the french suck at wars, if they joined, they would be more of our crutch


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

last time i checked, this was "nissanforums.com" not "politicforums.com"

after this post go back to discussing "are sr20 180sx reliable???"

scott gave me mod!!!!!!!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> the point of mentioning france was to make the people who bitch about bush's attacking shut the hell up, france is known to be a bunch of pussies who cant win a war even if its against themselves. it has nothing to do with vietnam, so quit bringing that shit up, the ivory coast invasion happened in 2001, so wtfare you talking about? the french suck at wars, if they joined, they would be more of our crutch


 the french did win the frech revolution.

and the guy with the pre-emptive strike. we did so under the assumption that we would find WMDs. we went against the wishes of the world for oil and daddy. we cannot expect to be liked by other countries if we continue to act in such a selfish manner. and if saddam has WMDs its because we gave them to him when they were fighting the soviet union, same with afghanistan and the taliban. ironic isnt it, how now russia didn't want to wae war agianst their former enemy, but we were ever so willing to destroy a fomerly friendly country? im thinking about canada actually, maybe japan. i dont like kerry either,he is too moderate and he is just a yes man, but when i look at bush's credibility record, kerry is the only option. "no child left behind" my ass, his new budget proposes cutting public school funding by $9.4 billion. and his amendment on gay marraiges is writing discrimination into the constitution. whats next, blacks and jews cant marry either? if he was so bent on preserving the sanctity of marraige, then he would outlaw divorce.the constitution is not a place for politics. religion is a horrible thing to base national policy on, in fact, it is terrible in general.


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

Who else would win a fucking Civil War? 
Are you from San Fransisco?
It doesn't MATTER if other countries don't like us, just like some people don't like the police, so who gives a shit?
We never game Saddam/Taliban any WMDs in that war, I'm saying the got ahold of them AFTER, and DURING the process of them turning to hate us. Don't go to Japan, they don't take to idiots kindly. I look at Kerry, and Bush looks like a god. Try again. And I'm not gay, so i wouldn't give a shit, but since you seem to be so concerned on the topic...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

DAMMIT!!! must i close this thread???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

get back on topic!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> DAMMIT!!! must i close this thread???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> get back on topic!!!!!!!!!


Yeah, probably.
Oh, and ARE they reliable? Well, I bet no one here could answer for you
_Because none of them own a 180SX._


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

And you talk shit about Bush lying? Kerry should never be elected as president, simply because...his wife is a freakin bitch.
http://www.nypost.com/postopinion/editorial/20231.htm
Try that on for size, everytime she opens her mouth, she never shuts, and Kerry's reputation falls. Shes a power hungry bitch, and if Kerry as to be elected, not only is he already the democratic party's puppet, but, think of what she would do. What a bitch.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

^billyjuan does.

vsp3c, you can do that now?



> Don't go to Japan, they don't take to idiots kindly. I look at Kerry, and Bush looks like a god.


 im sorry, the only idiot the i see on this thread is you. not even drift has stooped to your stupidity yet(j/k drift). but since you seem so intent on voted for bush, i will let you. NEWS FLASH:your vote doesn't count!there is something called the electoral college that decides the president. they should take the popular vote into consideration, but unfortunately for gore, they don't always care and are easily corrupted. hey maybe even you can become an elector, you seem enough like a scumbag. now you have a future, i am happy for you.


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

Ohs nos? You insulted me?!
I already addressed the issue, you think I don't know this? You seem to be the only one that is ill-informed, so shut it. The popular vote was was Gore, I know. But the states with the bigger electoral vote voted for Bush, you think he didn't know that? Why do you think he doesn't give a shit about states like Iowa? He goes for Texas, which has 32 votes, not Iowa, with 2.
Again
*Would you put that in a memo, and entitle it "Shit That I Already Know"?*
Thanks, I'm a scumbag now. I'm going to leave this shit country when I can, and I know you agree. America is a shithole of corrupted officials, we agree on that. What we don't agree on is Kerry, you support him, and I think hes a ****. Now, where the hell did Gore come into this again? We have been talking about Bush and Kerry, pre-emptive strikes and other people that have done it, and you drag in the electoral college as if I don't know what it is (fucking middle school), and the Vietnam War and Korean War somehow, and you even state "The French won the 'frech' revolution"
No shit? Who else wins a CIVIL WAR?
*Goddamn high school forum.*
vspec isnt a mod, quit lying. :cheers:
And if "drift hasnt stopped to my level", oh boy, are you in for a SUPRISE!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i am not for kerry. come now, it was you that asked if i am from s.f. WHEN IT SAYS RIGHT IN MY FUCKING PROFILE THAT I LIVE IN LOS ANGELES.gore was never in this before, its not again. your arguments do not even match up with what was said before. i said nothing about the korean war. i mentioned vietnam, becasue to many, the war in iraq is considered bush's vietnam. this place is full of corrupted officials, but if you stopped watching fox news and turned to a real news source, then you would see than bush has greatly decieved the american people and is not fit for presidency. he is the only president to be convicted of a felony. you want that to represent the country?
jeong: lock it.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

eh Texas is a given for President Bush...so he doesn't really do his capaigning here since he is from here. now Florida on the other hand 

NOTE TO MEMBERS JEONG IS NOT A MOD!!!!! :loser:


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

Bahah!
Guess you aren't bright enough to see the implied meaning of "San Fransisico"! newb!
Gore was never in this? Was it not YOU that brought it up? How is Iraq Bush's Vietnam? Its a fucking war, not a police action (dip!) Read your post AGAIN! You mention the Korean war and Vietnam war! What is your defense? An edit? I don't want news, but coming from you, it seems you have been brainwashed by _*CNN*_. Is that your "real" news source? Seriously now, you cant argue against me without having an idea of what is going on. I can tell by your ignorance. Jeong is not a mod
GET IT THRU YOUR FREAKIN FACE.
Oh wait,thats right. 
Just give up, you suck at this.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i have never mentioned korea


> Seriously now, you cant argue against me without having an idea of what is going on.


 i am arguing with you, so therefore, according to your statement, i know what is going on, which completely refutes the arguments made in your last 3 posts. newb?mr. 105 posts. im not bright? tell me, how old are you and what is your occupation? what were your SAT scores? 


> a fucking war, not a police action (dip!)


what relevance does this bear to any part of the conversation? 


> I don't want news


 you have no desire to know the goings on of the world? then why are you even arguing with me? according to this statement, it doesn't matter what happens.

fine then:somebody lock it!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> NOTE TO MEMBERS JEONG IS NOT A MOD!!!!! :loser:


:fluffy:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

jeffforsale is owning somebody badly. all these wars come up when the topic is bush and kerry. he owned whoever. :fluffy: 

how many wars were brought up: (bush kerry topic)
-korean war
-vietnam war
-french revolution
-"bush's vietnam" - iraq


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I did not brign up the korean war. i brought up vietnam as bush's vietnam, and becasue we were talking about the french. French revolution was brought up as comic relief. just the same way the jeff feels about kerry is the same way i feel about bush. i don't like kerry, he is too moderate, but bush is the lowest of the low. this is a political debate, lets refrain from name calling.


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i have never mentioned korea
> i am arguing with you, so therefore, according to your statement, i know what is going on, which completely refutes the arguments made in your last 3 posts. newb?mr. 105 posts. im not bright? tell me, how old are you and what is your occupation? what were your SAT scores?
> 
> what relevance does this bear to any part of the conversation?
> ...


deal, no more of my personal attacks.
OH no1!1?!1? You call me a newb due to my whole 105 posts, but you have 700+ and joined a month after me. :dumbass: 
You say that Iraq is Bushes "vietnam", but Vietnam was a police action, and Iraq is a WAR. Is that what you wanted? I meant "I don't watch the news" My bad. I'll let HondaHater list the shit thats been brought up a simple debate of Bush vs Kerry.
Atleast we agree, Bush sucks and so does Kerry. Kerry sucks more, and his wife is a bitch.
My bad on the Korea thing too, I dont pay attention to who says it
I see democrats as one group
And Kevin and I will represent the Republicans


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

but bush sucks more. fine, you go tell all of those veterans that they lost their legs,friends, and family members in a police action, not a war. iraq would be a police action too, under bush's patriot acts and racial profiling plans. he thought iraq might have WMDs, told the american people that iraq has them for sure, and acted on what he might have heard. I find it coicidental now that bush glorifies himself as the hero of 9/11 on his campaign commercials, destroys two countries in the name of stopping terrorism, and gives his but buddy's old company the contract to clean them up. you called me a newb first, whats your point?


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

What's your point? He DID declare a war on terrorism didn't he? That makes him a "hero" of attack, doesn't it? He didn't destroy the countries, he just bombed the living shit out of a mountain range held by the Taliban, and shot the fuck outta Iraq, but he IS rebuilding it, isnt he? And who cares who cleans it up, its if it gets cleaned up. I can call you a newb if i want, newb.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

gawd.. shut the f up!! we don't care 

where's chris??


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i declare a war on stupidity, my first target is you. your not even responding to comments i make any more, you go off on a tangent, because you can no longer defend your point.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

JeffForSale said:


> What's your point? He DID declare a war on terrorism didn't he? That makes him a "hero" of attack, doesn't it? He didn't destroy the countries, he just bombed the living shit out of a mountain range held by the Taliban, and shot the fuck outta Iraq, but he IS rebuilding it, isnt he? And who cares who cleans it up, its if it gets cleaned up. I can call you a newb if i want, newb.




i am sorry but your a :dumbass: man, if u really belive that shit u are a big ignorant MOFO . but every1 has the right to their own opinion.


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

Calling me the "Stupid" one now, huh? Now read your posts above. I have responded to your questions. I disagree with the "no child left behind" and patriot act, but, what will Kerry do? Do you think he would do better? Vietnam was a police action, and will never be a war. You dont get it do you? This is my opinion, and you can never change the fact that I think Kerry is a dip


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

> Vietnam was a police action, and will never be a war


hence the name vietanm war, huh? well, we can agree that we dont like kerry, but he is the lesser of two emails. btw, you never told me what you SAT scores were


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

I got a 1601, I at a student at MIT Berkley, and I am going but be a civil engineer, but I really want to make my living in music.
The Vietnam War is inappropriately dubbed the "Vietnam War", but we never declared war on them, so therefore, its not a war. If it was, the US got pwned anyway.
















Either way, the US loses.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

it was never a declared war, you are right and the us did get pwnd. but we never declared war on terrorism either, that would be hard to pass in congress. bush"i want to declare a war". cogress:"on what and where", bush:"you know, just people, that are around somewhere". the US does lose, but rich people dont need all of their money. that why im voting nader.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol.. rich people deserve every penny they earn. people on welfare and foodstamps needa get a job. nuff said.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

and people in wheelchairs, wtf were they thinking, they should stand their asses up and walk just like everybody else. what makes them so special. hey, and who needs public education anyway, look at all those people that work at mcDonalds, they get by.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

people in wheel chairs can work phones(even the mentally retarded can)... you don't needa be able to walk to work a phone...why spend so much money on public education when i'm sure more then half the school is either a drop out, on drugs, flat out lazy, in a gang. i mean come on if you want to survive u gotta work. thats what gay bout this country WE work so that WE can pay for lazy asses.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

this thread is so hijacked. but when bush fucks over the economy and millions of people cant find work, they try but cant, the government shold be there to help support them. spending money on education is more productive than national defense. the reason why there are so many drop outs it because the schools dont have the resources to make it interesting and provide extra help for some one that isnt doing so well. maybe if more money was spent on education in the past, we would be more tolerant of other cultures and not call every middle eastern a terrorist. ^btw, i really like that first sticker up there^


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

im still in school so i can attest to the shitty conditions. thank you bush for spending MY MONEY on something i dont support. and no i dont really like it here, in a few years ill prolly move to australia. 

tv is one sided and very prejudice! fuck fox, cnn, nbc, and all the news companys because if they like bush personally why the fuck would they talk shit about him? hes the president he should be veiwed as a god right?...ha!

and his brothers no better. florida is so fucked up, school wise atleast.Every single teacher ive had in the past few years have all hated jeb.
if you think your vote REALLY counts, your obviously wrong.
no America isnt the worst, i know, but just cause its better than the other countries doesnt mean that we shouldnt be the best we could possibly be right? america is really behind the times when it comes to the people and stuff, technologically we have it, but so what.

i dont care if you think im a dumbass, but calling me stupid just cause we have different views is a pretty idiotic thing. believing bush when i think he lied is like you being religious since im pretty much atheist, or you believeing in aliens when i dont. sure you could be right but dont be so ignorant just cause we dont think the same.

i recommend some of you read the book On the Beach by nevil shute. great book about how the northern hemisphere goes to war and causes radiation poisoning and kills the entire human race. God Bless us for nukes...

CLOSE THIS THREAD


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

Kelso said:


> im still in school so i can attest to the shitty conditions. thank you bush for spending MY MONEY on something i dont support. and no i dont really like it here, in a few years ill prolly move to australia.
> 
> tv is one sided and very prejudice! fuck fox, cnn, nbc, and all the news companys because if they like bush personally why the fuck would they talk shit about him? hes the president he should be veiwed as a god right?...ha!
> 
> ...


Who cares if they spend money on something you don't support, go join the people that bitch about it. But majority likes it, and it shall stay. If they don't, the guy doesnt stay in office. If you dont like TV, stop WATCHING IT. :dumbass: Go read some translated French websites to find your antiamerican news.
 (sarcasm for those with an IQ less than 50). He is the president and he should be viewed as a president. If you don't like him, don't vote for him. If the popular votes in a state go to one person, but all the electoral votes go to another, then it is rigged. But the electoral college always goes for the popular vote, so quit fucking bringing up "omogmg be a pussy like me and dont vote it dont count anyway ogmg" Japan technologically have it, we just suck. America is great, but there is better. Good for Florida. Once again, if you dont like Jeb, why the fuck is he still in office? Yeah, thats right, because the rest of Florida does. And dont give me "omgog rigged" bs, you need to find facts that its rigged or you're talking out of your ass. I call anyone a dumbass if i feel like it, welcome to the internet. God bless us for nukes? I thought you were an atheist, dumbass.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

holy jebus.. start pming each other. nobody else reads this crap besides u ppl

i wonder if i would get banned for 24hrs if i typed "ibtl"...??? 
( mods / admins.. please don't ban me  )


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> holy jebus.. start pming each other. nobody else reads this crap besides u ppl
> 
> i wonder if i would get banned for 24hrs if i typed "ibtl"...???
> ( mods / admins.. please don't ban me  )


shut up vspec, keep this shit goin. i wanna read and see who gets owned. :fluffy:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

/me bets 10 bucks on KELSO

GO KELSO!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Loki said:


> /me bets 10 bucks on KELSO
> 
> GO KELSO!!!!! :cheers:


lol
and let's also think about the person who owns this thread and then relfect on where it went.
:fluffy:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> i wonder if i would get banned for 24hrs if i typed "ibtl"...???
> ( mods / admins.. please don't ban me  )


Yes...Adam, you can have this one.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

now Scott, that's just mean... haha

he's a good member who doesn't really cause any problems around here, but it's yall's forum.

sorry vsp3c.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

> But the electoral college always goes for the popular vote,


was this more of your sarcasm also? i dont watch tv for that esact reason, it is biased mind control. sure bush is our president, but he is still a goddam idiot and should be treated like all the other idiots in the world. He is only president because he has good connections, and it has nothing to do with his ability. sort of the way that he jumped to the front of a waiting list of 500 people to fly in the national guard even though he did poorly on his pilot aptitude exam. Did you not see foul play in fla. when Jeb accused people of commiting felonies and therefore not allowing them to vote? Doyou not see foul play when now we find out that our intel on iraq came from an acknowledged unreliable source? Bush has no credibilty, sometrhing that a president should have. his role as president is to lead the country as the people intend and reinforce the peoples' confidence in the governement. as for the first one, he is blinding many of the people with insignificant issues. as for the second, he is no where on target. he has done nothing but force people to trust the governement even less through his assertions of fiction as fact.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

screw george bush, if i was the president i'd have a bulletproof skyline with the president's seal on it.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

( i'm avoiding this thread because i don't want to get banned  scott's picking on me:fluffy: )


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

> was this more of your sarcasm also? i dont watch tv for that esact reason, it is biased mind control


No. And I don't watch TV either, so what's the point?


> sure bush is our president, but he is still a goddam idiot and should be treated like all the other idiots in the world. He is only president because he has good connections, and it has nothing to do with his ability.


Yeah, he is our president, and should be treated like an idiot and a president, but you already got that covered. So I'll be the one to treat him as a president. Kerry is more of a fuckwit, and that's how I "treat" him.


> sort of the way that he jumped to the front of a waiting list of 500 people to fly in the national guard even though he did poorly on his pilot aptitude exam. Did you not see foul play in fla. when Jeb accused people of commiting felonies and therefore not allowing them to vote? Doyou not see foul play when now we find out that our intel on iraq came from an acknowledged unreliable source?


Who cares if he jumps ahead? Why does it matter? If he dies, good for him, one less life who isn't a complete dipshit. And I'm not from Florida, but if that was true, then its unconstitutional, ban his ass. All they needed was a lawsuit. That's their fault for not standing up for themselves. And the point of going to Iraq was to remove Saddam Hussein, he just had to twist it a little to get there. And, what are these "insignificant issues"? What "significant" issues are there to be addressed? People who don't trust the current government won't vote for those in office (Bush). So go vote for Kerry, unless you still believe "omgomg it firgged". But I know who I'm going for.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

your just a dickhead man fuck you.i was trying to debate nicely but your just an ignorant motherfucking asshole. i am an atheist, i was using SARCASM.
im not allowed to vote, im 16. basically anybody who is still in high school cant vote, and if you did good enough on your sat's i should assume you can use logic to realize prolly only like 2 % of highschoolers can vote( just an exaggerated guess) and anybody in highschool now couldnt possibly have voted for bush so quit waving the :dumbass: flag at me when you dont use logic in your fucking answers.

also, im pretty sure that the popular vote in florida was actually for gore so once again use some common sense instead of saying i shouldnt have voted for him since its more likely that i would have voted for gore, even though i couldnt have voted.also, this jsut goes to show you that it was rigged cause the electoral vote in florida went to bush, the popular vote went to gore. dumbass.

and you are quite wrong about the majority liking bush. he has accomplished the record of having the most people worldwide to 
simultaneously protest him in public venues (15 million people), shattering the record for protests against any person in the history of mankind.

and didnt i ALREADY state that i dont watch tv? well if not, im telling you now or again that i havent watched that shit in months.


but once again, this is a nissan site not a political site. the only reason im posting is because i wont back down and let you think your owning me. i never start anything but i never walk away when somebody says shit about me. why isnt this locked yet?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

well that ended that...


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> ( i'm avoiding this thread because i don't want to get banned  scott's picking on me:fluffy: )


Don't worry about it... I wasn't serious.


----------

